# NYU versus Columbia



## veru (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi everyone, I'm in NYC because I'm having an interview at Columbia. I also had the interview for the MFA in Film Production in NYU. I love both screenwriting and directing and I'm starting to think which University would be the best option to have a solid training in both areas. I've been in touch with several Columbia students who remark the positive and negative points of the program but I couldn't contact any Tisch student. Does anybody has feedback on that?
What I know is the Tisch has better equipment and prestige but what about the fundamentals of screenwriting, teachers and so on?
Columbia teachers are great but you have less hands on experience in filmmaking because the equipment is not that good, but directing teachers are so good.
Arggg, I like Columbia Campus but if I have the opportunity to choose it would be based on the quality of the programs.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

http://forums.studentfilms.com...661022734/m/64410595


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 17, 2009)

veru - i have a similar issue. talked to students from both schools. the feedback from them was the same as what you've said - great equipment, reputation, hands-on experience and screenwriting (while there) is not as intensive as columbia. what i had to do (and yes, i'm a big geek) was make sort of a chart, list out what was important to me and rate the school in each category. i know, i know. but it has helped me a lot - whoever winds up with the most "points" wins.


----------

